# Straightening out a trailer?



## AClark (Jan 27, 2017)

I know someone has more experience with this than me.

The abominable stock trailer, of which I paid the exorbitant amount of $175 for, is pretty banged up on the side.

















don't mind the wiring, that is just for the magnetic lights, the actual wiring is good but it was too short to reach my truck.

The actual base frame is good, some surface rust but no holes, nice and sturdy. The right side is bent in, pretty good too, and needs to be bent back out as it makes it look like the trailers frame is bent.

Now, correct me here if I'm going about this wrong - what I've done so far, cut out every piece of wood, floor, sides, all of it - it's just a frame now. Most of it wasn't much effort as it was so rotten.

I'm not sure how to bend the side posts back out though. I'm going to cut the frame off the top completely and have someone bend new pieces for it, and will weld that back. There's some rust on the front I will patch and weld.

Oddly enough, the rust looks bad, but it is all superficial. I hit it with a wire brush on the drill and it used to be red! Most of the welding, aside from the top, is just tack welding some minor things back on.

Even more odd, the spare for it is a split rim...I haven't seen those in a long time!

So, how would you straighten out the side? My best guess is that this trailer was either dumped on the passenger side or rolled at some point. For reference, it's a 1971.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 27, 2017)

Got me! But are you only talking about the fenders over the wheels or is something structural bent as well? 

BTW, shouldn't you be working on the nursery? That baby must be all packed and ready to travel by now!


----------



## AClark (Jan 27, 2017)

The OB said "not yet", lol. She's not sunk down yet, I still have 6 more days. 

The fender on the passenger side is bent, but I'm pretty sure I can bang that part back out with a big sledge eventually, that's the thinner metal. The side poles that go up from the fender are bent inward - which basically made it too narrow to close the divider in the middle as it hangs up. It's only a couple of inches, just I can't come up with any way to bend it back out that seems like a good idea, and not a "good idea".


----------



## babsbag (Jan 27, 2017)

@Bruce  I was thinking the same about the baby but being that I wasn't a country girl back when I had my kids I would guess that 'nesting' is just different when you have a ranch. Make hay while the sun shines...right?


----------



## AClark (Jan 27, 2017)

I've nested my house until it's to the point of being tedious, this is also my 5th child so I might have a more relaxed viewpoint on things than previously. Doing light outdoor work is preferable to being in the house anyway! Pulling off the rotten boards was really light work, no prying involved, most of them ripped right through the bolts, and the ones that hung on, I cut off with a sawsall. 

Trying to stay active also helps, I'm at the point of being tired of feeling like a useless blob, with everyone nagging at me not to do things, even very light work like carrying a 5 lb bucket out to the critters or picking out the horses feet. He just stands there, doesn't pull, and it takes me all of 5 minutes (that and nobody else in my house knows how to so why leave his feet packed?)...can't wait for the baby to be here and they can get off my case, lol.


----------



## babsbag (Jan 27, 2017)

My kind of woman.


----------



## Ponker (Jan 27, 2017)

I might park the trailer next to a couple of sturdy wooden fence posts and then use a chain and come-a-long to persuade those poles out.


----------



## greybeard (Jan 27, 2017)

I'd tie on to each upright individually and pull them back in to position one at a time, a little at a time with a tractor, or park it next to a tree and pull them outward with a come along.
Ponker's suggestion will work too if the fence post is 'substantial'.

Another option, is to place a beam of some kind diagonally  inside the trailer, with one end down near the bottom of the good side, and the other end up 3/4 way up the bent upright. Put a comealong on the beam near the top of the bent up, and attach the other end down on the frame. Tighten the comealong which will force the bent upright outward. Do each upright separately till they are all aligned.


----------



## AClark (Jan 27, 2017)

That's excellent Grey and Ponker. I love the drawing, I'm very visual when it comes to learning things. I had the idea of maybe using a comealong and ratchet strapping the other side to a big tree so I can't tip the trailer over. It's pretty light without any wood left on it. When I say ratchet straps, I mean the big artillery ammo crate ones that we used to secure my pickup to the flatbed, not the puny ones - they're about the same size as semi truck straps. 
I don't have a tractor, just the pickups, so that might have to do it. I can probably low gear the F350 into doing it. 

I might try it with the 4x4 first though, that seems like a good idea, and pretty sure I have a 4x4 laying around. I debated heating the rails but I'm afraid they'll get brittle and snap off, or bend too much. 

DH and I plan to knock out the spot welding this weekend. My oldest son (13) is interested so I'm going to show him. DH is the carpenter and he's already assessing how to replace the wood, but I have to get the straightening figured out and the welding knocked out before we get to that point. 
I think the two top rails toward the front get to stay on, they aren't all boogered up like the rest are. Then I only have to replace 3 and the cross beams, which will be easier. It's sure janky looking, but I think with the repairs and a coat of paint it won't be too bad. I keep telling myself "but the frame and axles are good" so I stay motivated. Once all that is finished, I'll get one of those canvas tarp covers for the top.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 27, 2017)

Those above already made the suggestions I would have made. Mine all involved a come-a-long as well. I'd hesitate to use one of your trucks to pull them out as it's not fine enough control and you might rip them right off... or bend them too much and weaken the metal by then having to bend them back in again...


----------



## AClark (Jan 27, 2017)

I may use the truck as the sturdy object to use the comealong on, since it weighs a lot. It's pretty slow moving, granny geared but that might be a last resort option. I think I'm going to have to strap it down to something sturdy to even pull on the opposite side, it's all steel beams but I know it is fairly light and I'm a bit cautious about tipping it over by accident. If the 4x4 idea doesn't work (however, I think it's a pretty darn good looking option) I might wedge the trailer between the tree and my truck and strap the good side to the truck for the weight, and the come along to the tree. At least that way if the comealong lets go it will hit the tree and not my truck. 

I debated if I could use my hi lift jack to pry it out but can't see how I'm going to get a good purchase on it. When DH ran over a rock wall, it worked great to pull the bumper back out, but that's a much smaller area.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 27, 2017)

I vote (several times ) for @greybeard's "timber and come along" solution for several reasons:

As @Latestarter said, other options don't let you "fine tune". I can just hear it: "Little more ... little more ... little mo STOP!!!!!!!! Too far, now how do I bend it back???" 
Being "all internal" you don't need to deal with stabilizing the trailer against the pull.
I wouldn't trust even a "substantial" fence post, you really don't want to loosen a good fence post. A sturdy tree would be better if you go the "external" route. 
Another potential option (sorry, no illustration) that wouldn't rely on a timber being the right length to go from the frame on the left side to the proper spot on the bent vertical on the right side would be to attach an appropriate length timber (like maybe the same-ish length as the vertical to the bottom of the vertical on the outside. Do it so it can move up and down like it was on a hinge (*). Attach a piece of cable, chain or appropriate strength low stretch rope to the top of this timber and to the vertical where you want the pull to be (the top perhaps?) so it is about a 45 degree angle from the base. Connect the come-along to the top of the timber and to the hitch on your truck which you have parked directly under the outboard end of the timber. Slowly crank the come-along to bend the vertical back straight. 


* I have no idea how you would do this


----------



## Bruce (Jan 27, 2017)

AClark said:


> I've nested my house until it's to the point of being tedious, this is also my 5th child so I might have a more relaxed viewpoint on things than previously. Doing light outdoor work is preferable to being in the house anyway! Pulling off the rotten boards was really light work, no prying involved, most of them ripped right through the bolts, and the ones that hung on, I cut off with a sawsall.
> 
> Trying to stay active also helps, I'm at the point of being tired of feeling like a useless blob, with everyone nagging at me not to do things, even very light work like carrying a 5 lb bucket out to the critters or picking out the horses feet. He just stands there, doesn't pull, and it takes me all of 5 minutes (that and nobody else in my house knows how to so why leave his feet packed?)...can't wait for the baby to be here and they can get off my case, lol.



Somehow I missed the fact that you have 4 children already! Must be you don't talk about them a lot or I'm reading the wrong threads or I've just lost it  

I  to your strength and all that you are doing not only because you are less than a week shy of "kidding" but also while having 4 other children to attend to!

I agree, sitting around isn't the best way to prepare for childbirth. As long as you have the hospital bag and the crib or bassinet ready to go, not much else to do besides keep busy.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 27, 2017)

Would you believe I saw a trailer almost identical to the one you bought on Craigs list? The only bad thing was the price was $1250!! I don't think so!


----------



## Bruce (Jan 27, 2017)

You need to get one like @AClark got Bay!!! A little DIY repair and she'll have a trailer worth 7X what she paid for it.


----------



## AClark (Jan 28, 2017)

$1250?! Are they high on crack?
Mines a craigslist buy, originally listed for $230, got him down to $175. I wouldn't have paid more than $200 for it in the condition it's in, especially considering the cost of repairing it. I can't even fathom that someone wanted that much for anything in the condition mine is in.
Same guy I got that one from had a nice gooseneck flatbed too - no wiring or floor in it, $650 - so I sold my car hauler for $600 to my neighbor and bought that instead. It has all the lenses, just the wiring isn't right. I've done so much trailer wiring that I'm basically a pro at it now and can wire a 6 round in about 30 minutes start to finish.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 28, 2017)

I THINK @Baymule meant the $1250 trailer is the same KIND as your wreck but in good shape (which yours will be soon as you get it fixed).


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 28, 2017)

Seems to me you ought to go into the trailer repair and re-sale business... you could probably make a living at it.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 28, 2017)

Bruce said:


> I THINK @Baymule meant the $1250 trailer is the same KIND as your wreck but in good shape (which yours will be soon as you get it fixed).


Nope, it was a ringer for @AClark 's trailer. Whoever listed that wreck for that price must be an eternal optimist, super salesman or drunk. Maybe all 3.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 28, 2017)

Really! They must be hoping people looking for trailers are drunk as a skunk! I bet either they sell it for a LOT less or have it forever.


----------



## AClark (Jan 29, 2017)

Baymule said:


> Nope, it was a ringer for @AClark 's trailer. Whoever listed that wreck for that price must be an eternal optimist, super salesman or drunk. Maybe all 3.



Maybe they meant $12.50 - that's more believable lol! 

Killed a cheap angle grinder on it yesterday. One thing i will say is it looks rough but the metal on it is hard as a rock. I don't want to use the good Dewalt tools on it just in case, there's a big difference in a $20 Harbor Freight tool and a good one when you tear them up. 

Looked closer at it and found out that I have 3 split rims on the trailer and 1 regular, plus the spare being a split rim. The spare's ring doesn't look none too slick, I rolled it off with the ring away from me because I don't trust those things at all. I know someone who was changing a split rim and it blew, lucky for him only his hand was in the way but it sure tore his hand up and broke it really bad. 

We've been joking that we're going to name the trailer "Resur-wrecked-ted", it's such a mess that it's funny.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 29, 2017)

Good thing I looked up "split rim" before I posted something stupid like "I'm so sorry that 4 of the 5 rims are bad and you have to replace them!" 

What will the trailer's nickname be? 

Sometimes the GOOD and EXPENSIVE tool can do the job without getting killed like an el cheapo from HF. There is a thread on a tractor forum titled "Harbor Freight Tools That Don't Suck". Kinda suggests more of them do than don't!

Is that baby girl making any moves to her grand entrance??


----------



## greybeard (Jan 29, 2017)

My father, in his last 15 years,  was bad about buying lots of stuff at auction and it accumulated in great quantities around the place I now live on. I visited him once and we needed to do some grinding and he hauled out a nib (new in box) 4" grinder. I put the abrasive wheel on it and it lasted about 4 minutes before the shaft started wobbling. He brought out 2 more and the did the same thing, so I took one apart. No metal bushing or bearing in the output shaft--just a piece of plastic for a bushing which wore out immediately.   I still have one in an un-opened box, thinking "some day, I'll take it apart and make a bronze bushing or buy a bearing to fit it and have a good grinder" but probably never will. 

About 12 years ago, I went to harbor freight and bought a cutoff saw (for steel cutting), a  pancake compressor, a 1/2 hp router, a compound mitre saw, some bar clamps, and a couple of other power tools. None of them had power enough to really do anything with and I 'donated' all of them to local resale shop just to get rid of them. Hopefully their quality has improved since then.


----------



## AClark (Jan 29, 2017)

4 out of 5 rims will be replaced because they are split rims though. They are incredibly difficult to get serviced, they require someone who not only knows how to do it, but has a cage to do it with. They used to put them on pickups in the early 70's or so, my parents 1969 Ford 3/4 ton has them. The military uses them but they are getting away from them too.

Still nothing on the baby, but I'm not expecting her to be a day early even. The rest of mine went 41-42 weeks anyway.

HF has some things that are a good price and don't break down. This was under warranty so it got sent back, I just don't want to torch a Dewalt the same way because it's much more to replace - the batteries for them cost more than several cheap HF ones lol. I usually stick to non-electric tools from HF, like if I need a special sized wrench I'll only use once, I'll get it there, otherwise I buy craftsman or something that has a good warranty so when I break it, it can go back. 
This angle grinder wasn't hot or anything, it just quit - thought we blew the breaker or something but no, it just never came back on. 
Usually I reserve HF for wire, cheap hand tools etc, but this was on sale and figured we would see how it held up rather than beating on our good one. Needless to say, it didn't hold up for more than about 10 minutes of cutting.


----------



## AClark (Jan 29, 2017)

greybeard said:


> My father, in his last 15 years,  was bad about buying lots of stuff at auction and it accumulated in great quantities around the place I now live on. I visited him once and we needed to do some grinding and he hauled out a nib (new in box) 4" grinder. I put the abrasive wheel on it and it lasted about 4 minutes before the shaft started wobbling. He brought out 2 more and the did the same thing, so I took one apart. No metal bushing or bearing in the output shaft--just a piece of plastic for a bushing which wore out immediately.   I still have one in an un-opened box, thinking "some day, I'll take it apart and make a bronze bushing or buy a bearing to fit it and have a good grinder" but probably never will.
> 
> About 12 years ago, I went to harbor freight and bought a cutoff saw (for steel cutting), a  pancake compressor, a 1/2 hp router, a compound mitre saw, some bar clamps, and a couple of other power tools. None of them had power enough to really do anything with and I 'donated' all of them to local resale shop just to get rid of them. Hopefully their quality has improved since then.



My mom does the whole stuff at auction thing, that turns into an organized "hoarding" situation. It's almost all car parts too, I ended up with 10 pairs of brake pads for my 1984 Dodge out of it - I'll still have brake pads for that truck for my grandkids to use, lol. She has stuff packed away everywhere, at least it's not in the house, but she's getting to the point that she's getting rid of some of it because it's either junk or she's never going to use it.

I might use our electric Dewalt skillsaw with a metal blade to take this down. The battery op dewalts hold up pretty nice but the battery life isn't so great and they take too long to charge. I tried the sawzall and I was going to be there all day trying to get through one of the thinner pieces. Maybe time to invest in a cutting torch and call it a day, lol


----------



## Baymule (Jan 29, 2017)

I love the trailer name, you will have to paint it on the trailer. I'd get rid of the split rims, if you get a flat, just toss the whole thing and replace it.


----------



## greybeard (Jan 29, 2017)

I hear some people say Northern Tool isn't as bad quality as HF, but unless they both have improved, that's kinda like saying Hitler wasn't quite as bad as Stalin..


AClark said:


> My mom does the whole stuff at auction thing, that turns into an organized "hoarding" situation. It's almost all car parts too, I ended up with 10 pairs of brake pads for my 1984 Dodge out of it - I'll still have brake pads for that truck for my grandkids to use, lol. She has stuff packed away everywhere, at least it's not in the house, but she's getting to the point that she's getting rid of some of it because it's either junk or she's never going to use it.
> 
> I might use our electric Dewalt skillsaw with a metal blade to take this down. The battery op dewalts hold up pretty nice but the battery life isn't so great and they take too long to charge. I tried the sawzall and I was going to be there all day trying to get through one of the thinner pieces. Maybe time to invest in a cutting torch and call it a day, lol


It took me 18 months of hard work to clean up my father's estate. over 30 rollon/rolloff 8'x'8'x30' dumpsters, hauled load after load of old appliances and other metal items to the salvage yards, and hauled off over 60 vehicles.  That, was just the stuff that would not burn. I burned tons of old furniture, 2 reg size pool tables, wooden pallets of every description  by the hundreds. 
Most of it rat and roach and termite infested. Some mornings, I woke up, sat on the steps of the old house, cried and asked God to give me the strength to get thru just one more day or it. Told my older sisters it was the worst thing I ever went thru, worse even than Vietnam.
I wouldn't wish it on anyone.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 29, 2017)

Amen to that Greybeard. For the beautiful place you have now, it was all worth it.


----------



## AClark (Jan 29, 2017)

Yeah, I don't get why mom keeps as much crap as she does either. Her house is clean, and not packed at all, but the barn, shipping container and two horse trailers are packed to the brim. She has a small travel trailer and the floor actually collapsed on the frame from the weight of the crap in it - it took my 1 ton pickup to move it, and you should be able to move this little camper with a car. I had an argument with mom last summer over a box from a horse trailer that was soaking wet and moldy, full of books but everything ruined. Took over an hour to convince her to let me burn it. 

I dread the day it becomes my responsibility.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 29, 2017)

My younger sister is a hoarder. You've no doubt seen the show, or commercials about the show (or experienced it personally) that the occupant has a narrow little path to walk through to get anywhere inside... that is my sister. Her husband and her kids (now old enough) moved out because there was no room for them. Supposedly she has been working on cleaning it up but I have my doubts. Her son has inherited the problem, but in his case it is garage and outside with vehicles and vehicle parts. I keep very little (that includes pictures for those hassling me for not posting any) and still believe that I have too much "crap" on hand.

Anyway, hope you find the tools to do the job at minimum expense. I think sometimes you actually save time by using the expensive tool and moving a bit "slower" so as to not wear it out/damage it, rather than constantly wearing out and replacing cheaper tools. Bet you're probably plenty ready to have that child out and breathing air as well. Hope all goes well there!


----------



## babsbag (Jan 29, 2017)

I would never buy a HF tool for everyday use but their compound miter saw and their roto-hammer drill has served us well. I use the compound saw quite a bit.  Most of my tools are Makitas 18v. I love those things and I abuse the heck out of them.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 29, 2017)

Latestarter said:


> ...
> I keep very little (that includes pictures for those hassling me for not posting any) and still believe that I have too much "crap" on hand.



Hmmm, I wonder who he could be talking about! 

Too much crap here too. Hasn't been used for years, likely won't ever be used but there are some people in the family that won't get rid of anything. I keep hearing "we don't have enough storage" and I silently say "No, we have WAY TOO MUCH EFFING CRAP!!!!!!!!!!". If anyone ever says "You can't have too much storage space" tell them BULL! It just encourages keeping too much crap that you don't even remember you have. 

At least it isn't a hoarding situation.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 29, 2017)

I have a lot of tools.......and I collect building supplies......

We were given a FREE 8x12 portable building with a rotten floor. it was even delivered! We paid $40 for gas. We put new treated 2x4's and built 2x6 skids so we could drag it where we wanted it. We got 3/4" plywood screwed down for a solid floor and then abandoned the project for the feed and tack room in the barn. But when we get it done, I am going to organize all my tools. I'll probably realize that I have more space and buy some more. Speaking of Harbor Freight......they have a red roll away tool box for $339 that would go nicely with the one I already have.....and it has lots of drawers too!


----------



## AClark (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm definitely ready for the baby, I was up what seems like every hour last night. Between the effort it takes me to get up to pee and being uncomfortable, I"m beyond ready. They act like a newborn is taxing with getting up all night but I think I'll get a bit more sleep once she's born.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 30, 2017)

I hope she comes soon for you! My daughter was 3 1/2 weeks early so I got to skip the truly brutal part of pregnancy. I'm sure next time (if there is one) I'll go late to make up for it lol


----------



## Baymule (Jan 30, 2017)

Hope your baby comes soon. Next full moon isn't until February 10....... My babies were born on full moons, if I have animals due, I look for the next full moon, it's pretty accurate-at least for me.

https://www.timeanddate.com/moon/phases/usa/oklahoma-city


----------



## AClark (Jan 30, 2017)

Bay, I have a Stanley rolling toolbox, it's not bad, and for under $100 really not bad. Good for all the sockets and ratchets etc...the only big issue is that if you don't load the bottom down with heavy stuff, it is top heavy and tips over...unfortunately I know this from experience. Mostly, I have shelves for the big stuff, but I love the rolling toolbox for the little things I lose constantly, like sockets.

My kids show up when they feel like it. Nobody has been on time, my 4th was due Feb 20th, she was born March 12th, lol. My OB says I don't get to go past next week though, there's no reason to "prolong the suffering" as he said, they did an ultrasound last week and she's in the upper range of 7 lbs already. I'd rather things decide to happen on their own, inductions are miserable.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 30, 2017)

I have a bunch of stuff crammed in a portable 12'x24' building we moved with us. I still have boxes piled in there, can't get to anything, blah, blah, blah..... It will be so exciting to get the tool room, feed and tack rooms set up. I have a counter top with two levels of slots under it for storage and it has a grinder and vise mounted on it....can't get to it, much less actually use it..... I need a bigger tool box....


----------



## Bruce (Jan 31, 2017)

Yep, inductions are miserable (both times) and I only had to watch!


----------



## greybeard (Jan 31, 2017)

Baymule said:


> I have a lot of tools.......and I collect building supplies......
> 
> We were given a FREE 8x12 portable building with a rotten floor. it was even delivered! We paid $40 for gas. We put new treated 2x4's and built 2x6 skids so we could drag it where we wanted it. We got 3/4" plywood screwed down for a solid floor and then abandoned the project for the feed and tack room in the barn. But when we get it done, I am going to organize all my tools. I'll probably realize that I have more space and buy some more. Speaking of Harbor Freight......they have a red roll away tool box for $339 that would go nicely with the one I already have.....and it has lots of drawers too!


More than likely you will realize you don't have enough storage building. I have a 16'X16' and every wall is covered with shelves, pegboard, toolboxes, or hooks, each filled with tools and I can barely get the front 1/2 of a tractor pulled in there, and generally have to move something out just to do that.


----------



## AClark (Jan 31, 2017)

So, this happened at 9:16 this morning.  

Actually started at 9 last night, went to the hospital at 2 AM and stalled for the rest of the night at about halfway. stalled as in no progress, still had contractions all night every 3 minutes. I was praying for the anesthesiologist, and told him he was my hero after the epidural. I didn't even need one last time.
I had some problems, blood pressure was way low, she had passed meconium into the amniotic fluid, and she was distressed from the prolonged go nowhere labor.

She is 7 lbs 10 oz, which is a tie with my oldest daughter for biggest baby. we get to go home tomorrow.


----------



## greybeard (Jan 31, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## babsbag (Feb 1, 2017)

Congratulations. Did labor progress after the epidural or did you have to have a c-section? 

I still remember 12 hours of contractions every 3 minutes and that was 32 years ago. I also remember the technician wanting to draw some blood and I told him he had exactly 3 minutes and that the needle had better not be in my arm when the next contraction started.  He was quick.   I was at a birthing center so all he dealt with were pregnant women and I can bet I'm not the only one that threatened him with great bodily harm if he wasn't fast and accurate; no second attempts allowed.


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 1, 2017)

Congratulations! Look at that head full of hair!  Glad you and daughter are well and headed home. No working on straightening a trailer for you for a few days (@ least a week!)! You take care and get some R & R now, ya hear?!


----------



## AClark (Feb 1, 2017)

Babs, normal delivery, they just pumped me up with oxytocin but I wasn't going for that until I had pain meds. I didn't even go in for the first 5 hours, I waited until I was really less than 5 min apart which usually means you're almost done. No, I was only at 3 after 6 hours, got to 4 around 3 AM, and then nothing until 7 or so this morning. My OB said he came to his office at 3 because he was sure I'd be fast, and he was surprised I took as long as I did too. 

I'm totally taking it easy now.  My back is killing me from the labor and epidural, so I don't mind taking the Norco they give me and napping on and off with the little one all day.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 1, 2017)

Yayy! Congrats! Get some rest!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 1, 2017)

Congrats!   That trailer will wait - enjoy some well deserved rest!


----------



## Bruce (Feb 1, 2017)

You people are no fun, I was going to suggest it will now be easier for her to work on the trailer today since she is no longer ready to deliver any minute! 

Congrats @AClark so glad you and the baby are doing well. Sorry for the long labor but still better than having to recover from a C section.

for you, the baby and the rest of the family.


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 1, 2017)

Congratulations!!  Such a sweet little girl, and now you have a good reason to take it easy for awhile - enjoy!


----------



## Baymule (Feb 1, 2017)

Congrats on the beautiful baby girl!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 1, 2017)

Oh how Sweet!! 
So glad there wasn't any real complications, tho the long labor will certainly wear ya out. But, in the end there is Beautiful Life....have any Names rattling around?
Ceratinly take Care of yourself and that wonderful, precious "Little One".....


----------



## babsbag (Feb 1, 2017)

Yes, take the Norco and enjoy some rest. Epidurals can be not so nice the day after. Glad there was nothing more than just a long labor and that you are home and all is well.


----------

